# Channels switching delay problems?



## darrellt (Dec 8, 2005)

My neighbor installed the 622 and he says when viewing the tv directly (not recording) and channel surfing that it introduced an irritating channel switching delay time. What is the experience here? Is this a problem?


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

darrellt said:


> My neighbor installed the 622 and he says when viewing the tv directly (not recording) and channel surfing that it introduced an irritating channel switching delay time. What is the experience here? Is this a problem?


I don't find this to be an issue for me. It's less than a second, maybe less than half a second.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

No, the 622 is MUCH faster switching channels that any other DISH receiver that I have owned.

His problem could be caused by a couple of things. If his satellite signal is marginal it may take a while for the receiver to lock on the channel. Another thing that could be causing his problem is that he is tuning a digital local channel (via the ATSC tuner in the 622). If he has a multipath problem it could cause the signal to take a while to lock. The 622 has a nice on-screen signal strength meter when you switch to a local digital channel and he should look at that when he switches. If he has a multiplath problem the signal will show low when he first switches but will go to "normal" (signal should be above 70) after the channel locks.

It might really help to troubleshoot the problem if we knew what channels he is having problems with.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My expierence has been that the 622 is pretty fast at switching channels, it appears to be slightly faster than my 942, much faster than my 721. 

What was his previous receiver? Maybe it is slower going from a non-DVR box to a DVR box. I haven't had a non-DVR box in use in years so I don't know how fast they are.


----------



## darrellt (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the input. You are very helpful.

Darrell


----------

